# $50 Wal-Mart WGI 1.3 camera



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

more


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

They work great for a cheap cam I have had nothing but good luck from mine and the price is great :thumbs_up


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

last ones :darkbeer:


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Nate's Parker said:


> They work great for a cheap cam I have had nothing but good luck from mine and the price is great :thumbs_up



Yep. So far, so good. Are you running yours with rergular C batteries? If so, what kind of battery life are you getting out of it?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Powerstroker said:


> Yep. So far, so good. Are you running yours with rergular C batteries? If so, what kind of battery life are you getting out of it?


I did what you did, I ran a cord down the tree into a black coffee can with a small hole in the lid and to a 6v batt works real well and keeps the rain and weather out.


----------



## logman72 (Apr 21, 2006)

mine works great too...but got about 200 pics before the batteries went dead


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

I just took some pictures. I am working on posting some instructions for an external battery.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

The first thing you do is open the camera and take the C batteries out. Next take a phillips screwdriver and remove the 4 screws that hold the camera housing and the board together.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

wow that looks pretty cool. The kinda thing you might put out on public land so your not out so much when some one steels it. Not to mention the normal guy could buy a few without breaking the bank.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

How long run time do you get with the C batts , 2wks, a month ?


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

Keep the instructions coming!! I was wanting to hook mine up to a solar panel if possible, but I might just go with the ext. battery idea!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

NOTE: Some of the wires inside the camera are not very long, so when you separate the board from the camera, don't yank it out. I just turn the board over and set it inside the front of the camera. BE VERY CAREFUL NOT TO PULL THE WIRES OUT OF THE BOARD.

Next, simply find the red and black wires that connect the board to the + and - battery terminals. Be sure not to use the single wire that just runs from the + on one side to the - on the other side (you should see what I mean when you look at it). The two wires that you use are very easy to find. 

Simply cut them as far as you can from the board to give yourself as much wire as possible, and then connect them with wire connectors to the wires that you plan to wire to your external battery. 

I am not sure about the 6.0MP, but all of the other cams run off 4-1.5 volt C batteries, which equals 6.0 operating volts. Be sure to use only a 6 volt battery and to pay close attention to the polarity. Make sure not to cross the + and - because it will surely fry the camera.I used Moultrie rechargable 6v batteries. They are only 5 ah batteries and run about $10. There are definitely better batteries out there, but I figure with 100-200 pictures per week, I should get 6-8 weeks between charges.


----------



## Reflexman (Dec 14, 2008)

Not bad pics.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

These 2 wires are the ones that need to be hooked to the power source, and are the only 2 wires that you will have to mess with inside the cam. You can also see them in the picture posted above.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Last, I drilled a hole in the bottom of the camera (on the back side) and ran the wires out of it. THIS WILL PROBABLY VOID THE WARRANTY ON YOUR CAMERA, but as long as you take your time and hook it up correctly, you should have no issues anyway. 

I then took some weather adhesive and filled the hole so that ants and bugs could not get inside the camera. To hold the battery, I just bought a cheap tupperware container and spray painted it black. 

I hope these instructions help, and if I can answer any questions or if I have forgotten anything, please let me know. Thanks, Jake.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Also on the link here, they show a cheap way to make a snazzy little security box for the WGI cams. http://chasingame.com/index.php?id=111


----------



## reezen7 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the post . saw these the other day and almost bought one but said for 50.00 ??? hummm probably junk seeing howthe ones i pay 300 for dont work


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Powerstroker said:


> Last, I drilled a hole in the bottom of the camera (on the back side) and ran the wires out of it. THIS WILL PROBABLY VOID THE WARRANTY ON YOUR CAMERA, but as long as you take your time and hook it up correctly, you should have no issues anyway.
> 
> I then took some weather adhesive and filled the hole so that ants and bugs could not get inside the camera. To hold the battery, I just bought a cheap tupperware container and spray painted it black.
> 
> I hope these instructions help, and if I can answer any questions or if I have forgotten anything, please let me know. Thanks, Jake.


Did you cover the red and black wires with something? I expected to see red and black wires coming from the camera but they look tan with a white stripe. (?)


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Great post! I wondered about these cameras and now I know. Thanks.:thumbs_up The pictures did turn out real nice considering the price. Probably have to pick 1 or 2 up.


----------



## chevy01234 (Jun 7, 2006)

THANK YOU for the information, I bought one of these today and put out, gonna see how it does in a couple days!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

RxBowhunter said:


> Did you cover the red and black wires with something? I expected to see red and black wires coming from the camera but they look tan with a white stripe. (?)


If you look at post #13, you can see where I connected the red and the black wires to the brown ones. The brown cord is just a household etexnsion cord. Nine feet I believe. Perfect in length, and I always have some laying around the house.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

SpeedPro said:


> Great post! I wondered about these cameras and now I know. Thanks.:thumbs_up The pictures did turn out real nice considering the price. Probably have to pick 1 or 2 up.


Yes sir, for the money, they are hard to beat. I also have an IR4 model that I have wired up, and I am gonna get it out soon. BassPro has them on sale for $80 bucks right now. 

If I were you I would stay away from the 2 packs of the 2mp that you see for around $90. As far as I know, those are all left over 2008 models and WGI had a lot of problems last year


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

QuickReflex said:


> How long run time do you get with the C batts , 2wks, a month ?


I don't know. As soon as I started reading about how hard they were on C batteries, I started looking for a way to wire them up to a battery. Never had them in the woods on C batteries. The chasingame guys reported that they got 8 days out of c batteries, and about 850 pictures I believe.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Been looking for them at our local Walmarts, none of them carry the $50 camera........really sucks cause I am interested in a few.


----------



## Tacomaman (Jun 28, 2003)

*wildgame camera mod???*

So,,,basiclly your wiring the external 6 volt to the flash power source.I had mine open the other day looking for a way to do this,but I thought you would disconnect the terminals that hook to the c batteries.


----------



## KyBowhunter1 (Aug 22, 2009)

great post i was just at walmart looking at these cameras,after reading this im going 2morrow to get a couple of them, thankssss and the security box looks pretty kool also...lol:tongue: our walmart has a bunch of them cameras too i hope i get there and they still have a couple


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Tacomaman said:


> So,,,basiclly your wiring the external 6 volt to the flash power source.I had mine open the other day looking for a way to do this,but I thought you would disconnect the terminals that hook to the c batteries.


Actually the wires that I hooked to go from the board to the terminals at the ends of the c batteries. 

For the 1.3, if you open the camera, and are looking at the back of the board, the positive that you hook to is on the bottom left side of the camera, and the negative is on the top right. The pictures I posted are just the other ends of the wires. I cut them off right at the batteries so that I would have plenty to work with.

The remaining two battery terminals (one + and one -) are wired together. Leave those alone, it will short out the camera if you wire those together. I hope I am making sense.


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw those at Walmart too and thought they have to be junk. Are they god as far as trail cams without having feeders or is the trigger speed to slow? Do they last as well? If i buy some I will probably email or pm you for some in depth instructions on adding the 9v batt.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

auburnman said:


> I saw those at Walmart too and thought they have to be junk. Are they god as far as trail cams without having feeders or is the trigger speed to slow? Do they last as well? If i buy some I will probably email or pm you for some in depth instructions on adding the 9v batt.



With any camera, I think a lot depends on how you set up on the trail. If you set up perpundicular to the trail, 5 feet away I don't think you will be happy with very many cams on the market. The trigger speed on these cameras come in around 1.5 to 2 seconds which by most standards isn't too shabby. I think if you were to set them up on a trail at an angle, they would do just fine.

These cams run on a 6 volt power source, not 9. 

Edit: I didn't highlight your post to be a jerk. I just don't want somebody to skim through, see the words 9 volt, and then go burn up a camera.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks like that buck in your daylight picture is out of velvet already.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

I bought the same cameras the other day as well and I like them really well. They work great........


----------



## shoe337 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

I want to thank you for taking the time to explain everything with pictures to illustrate. I don't have one of these and just sold my d-40 because I was only getting 20 to 30 days per 6 -D batteries and bought 2 of the new Bushnell Trophy 5.0 because they are supposed to last a year on 8 AA batteries. I am out $410 for 2 cameras and could have had 8 with your setup. Thanks for saving everyone some money.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Great post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

shoe337 said:


> I want to thank you for taking the time to explain everything with pictures to illustrate. I don't have one of these and just sold my d-40 because I was only getting 20 to 30 days per 6 -D batteries and bought 2 of the new Bushnell Trophy 5.0 because they are supposed to last a year on 8 AA batteries. I am out $410 for 2 cameras and could have had 8 with your setup. Thanks for saving everyone some money.


They are sure good for the money. I have heard that the Trophy cams are really nice too. Chasingame got some pretty impressive numbers out of theirs as far as battery life goes.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

HCH said:


> Great post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yes terrific! Alot of info and the price is right


----------



## KyBowhunter1 (Aug 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Made this post a bit ago.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=990279


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

A+++ on the mod!! Im going to keep up with this thread Im thinking of getting some of those!


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

Great post and thanks for the information!


----------



## midget777 (May 18, 2009)

Awesome!!! Love the idea.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

you cant beat that


----------



## kaj97 (Nov 14, 2008)

> How long run time do you get with the C batts , 2wks, a month ?


I bought one of these cameras and used (4) Duracell C batteries. They lasted 2 weeks and took approximately 110 pictures. One issue my camera is having is the flash not going off on quite a few pictures taken at night. Other than this the camera works fine.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Great post! I just might have to buy one of these cameras now that I know how to "customize" it.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Very informative post ! Thanks for taking the time to explain all this to us.
I think i'll try a couple of these cams. My wife works at Walmart and we get a discount on what we buy.Makes it an even better deal for me !


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Been looking for them at our local Walmarts, none of them carry the $50 camera........really sucks cause I am interested in a few.


I'll send one of you guys some money so you can pick me up 1 or 2 of them...... anybody?


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'll send one of you guys some money so you can pick me up 1 or 2 of them...... anybody?


pm sent.


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

I saw today that Academy has the solar powered rechargeable battery kit for $20 for these cameras. I am going to get one and try it out. I will let y'all know how it goes if anyone is interested.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

kaj97 said:


> I bought one of these cameras and used (4) Duracell C batteries. They lasted 2 weeks and took approximately 110 pictures. One issue my camera is having is the flash not going off on quite a few pictures taken at night. Other than this the camera works fine.


Usually when the batteries get low on a camera, the flash starts to act up. If you run a 6 volt to it, you should fix the flash problem.

150 more pics on mine with absolutely no problems. That's 350 and the battery is still going strong.


----------



## techdeerhunter (Sep 3, 2009)

*Battery life numbers - 6V vs. C*

Thanks for your cool modification. How long does the 6 Volt battery last in the camera? It seems the C batteries only last 7 to 14 days. Do you have any numbers on the results?

Thanks again! TechDeerHunter


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

techdeerhunter said:


> Thanks for your cool modification. How long does the 6 Volt battery last in the camera? It seems the C batteries only last 7 to 14 days. Do you have any numbers on the results?
> 
> Thanks again! TechDeerHunter


Not yet. My first one is on day 11 with about 365 pictures and the battery is still going strong. 

With a good 6 volt (15-20 amp hours) it would probably last a loooooong time.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

subscribing:darkbeer:


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

TLong said:


> I saw today that Academy has the solar powered rechargeable battery kit for $20 for these cameras. I am going to get one and try it out. I will let y'all know how it goes if anyone is interested.


Cool. Let us know how it works out. That was gonna be my next project. Just make sure its a 6 volt kit.


----------



## kaj97 (Nov 14, 2008)

Powerstroker said:


> Usually when the batteries get low on a camera, the flash starts to act up. If you run a 6 volt to it, you should fix the flash problem.
> 
> 150 more pics on mine with absolutely no problems. That's 350 and the battery is still going strong.


Yeah, I kind of figured it was low batteries causing this, but the low battery indicator wasn't flashing. Anyway, your modification looks like a great idea, I may have to give it a try. Thanks for the info!


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

chevy01234 said:


> THANK YOU for the information, I bought one of these today and put out, gonna see how it does in a couple days!


me too!!


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I've been to every wal-mart around and they dont have any:sad:


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I really want to get a few of these, but for the life of me...no local wally's carry it...ha.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Great thread.

Academy has them as well.

The Wildgame IR4 cameras ($89) get about 1000 pics on C's. 90% of mine were using the IR flash too. I imagine if they were daytime I would get around 1500.

I think the best thing to do is to make these actual trail cameras and not feeder cams. The triggers are about 1.3 seconds.

I had 1000 pics of one doe and some crows and the batteries were gone in 2 weeks so mine are going to the woods and putting my Scoutguard on the plots.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, can one of you QDMA experts tell me how old the deer in post #2, pic 1 is? And maybe what he would score? I know it's miniscule compared to some deer on here, but it's East TX and it looks like he is the best I have for now (at least til the rut). What about any of the other deer in the pics? 

Thanks, Jake.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Powerstroker said:


> Hey, can one of you QDMA experts tell me how old the deer in post #2, pic 1 is? And maybe what he would score? I know it's miniscule compared to some deer on here, but it's East TX and it looks like he is the best I have for now (at least til the rut). What about any of the other deer in the pics?
> 
> Thanks, Jake.


bump^^


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought 2 of these...and I had about 2 out of 10 night pictures where the actual flash worked. I got the pic of the buck I was after, but took them back and bought a Moultrie D40. I wasn't impressed, but my son bought one and it works...go figure!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

goodnottygy said:


> I bought 2 of these...and I had about 2 out of 10 night pictures where the actual flash worked. I got the pic of the buck I was after, but took them back and bought a Moultrie D40. I wasn't impressed, but my son bought one and it works...go figure!


Interesting. Was the camera an 08 or 09 model?


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

Powerstroker said:


> Interesting. Was the camera an 08 or 09 model?


 I am assuming 09, since I bought it in August 09. Idon't know what the model was.... but I got the picture of the one I was looking for!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=616324&d=1249568348 Like I said, my son bought one too and it is fine.


----------



## 20fife (Jun 6, 2005)

*Got mine*

Went and bought mine yesterday and rigged it up like stroker and put out this morning let you know how it works here in Louisiana. Thanks stroker for the idea.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool, I hope it works out well for you. If anybody is interested, I have found a battery that I think will do really well in these cameras (or any 6volt cam). It should about double the battery life of the 5ah Moultrie battery at only about $7 more. After I get done with the life tests of the Moultrie, I am gonna buy 3 of these and put the Moultrie rechargables on feeder duty. 

link to battery: http://www.batterymart.com/p-6v-12ah-sealed-lead-acid-battery.html


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

*bump*

ttt so others can see the battery I posted.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Posting so I can find later. Great idea!!!! Thanks


----------



## larry937 (Dec 1, 2008)

TLong said:


> I saw today that Academy has the solar powered rechargeable battery kit for $20 for these cameras. I am going to get one and try it out. I will let y'all know how it goes if anyone is interested.


Do you have a link to this?


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Walmart.com doesn't carry them either I dont think. Anyone know where to find them?


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

"Been looking for them at our local Walmarts, none of them carry the $50 camera........really sucks cause I am interested in a few." 

The sportsmansguide has them for around $50 also. 

I have 3 of them. Have yet to get pics out of them because I put 2 GB sd memory cards in them, and I found out the hard way that most 2 gig cards don't work in them...even though the customer serv person said 2 gigs would work. 

If ya get one, you need to stock up on 1 GB cards


----------



## teeroy (Aug 16, 2004)

anybody have any more pics, or another update on how theirs are working after another week? i called my local walmart, and they said they have quite a few, so i might make the trip in a day or so


----------



## KyBowhunter1 (Aug 22, 2009)

mines working great so far, will post some pics later:tongue:


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

teeroy said:


> anybody have any more pics, or another update on how theirs are working after another week? i called my local walmart, and they said they have quite a few, so i might make the trip in a day or so


some pics i pulled on mine 

























I am headed out to put another one out today these cameras are great for the money 

ill post pics up the card when i return of the camera in the woods now 

Jon


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

wvbearman said:


> "Been looking for them at our local Walmarts, none of them carry the $50 camera........really sucks cause I am interested in a few."
> 
> The sportsmansguide has them for around $50 also.
> 
> ...



I have 2gb PNY optima sd cards in mine they work great

Jon


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

wvbearman said:


> "Been looking for them at our local Walmarts, none of them carry the $50 camera........really sucks cause I am interested in a few."
> 
> The sportsmansguide has them for around $50 also.
> 
> ...


Why won't the 2gb cards work in yours? That is what I put in mine and it worked fine. I don't see why the size of the card has anything to do with the camera? It should have taken pics on the on board memory if not on the SD though.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

TLong said:


> Why won't the 2gb cards work in yours? That is what I put in mine and it worked fine. I don't see why the size of the card has anything to do with the camera? It should have taken pics on the on board memory if not on the SD though.


+1

mine work great

Jon


----------



## bowhuntcrazy8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Kodak 2GB work


----------



## teeroy (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks guys. dude i talked to at wallymart said they had a bunch in the back, think i'm going down today and get one....or 2


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought the $50 wildview and 2 gig Sandisk and 2 gig PNY cards didn't work in mine. But they won't work in my cuddebacks either. I put my cam out on bait for six days and I got 420+ pictures and at least half of them are black. I know the cam was working because I could see the moon in some of the pics. I would suspect that the batteries were getting low and the flash didn't fire. I also put a black piece of electrical tape over the red and green lights because I wanted to see if it would work without the lights. I used Duracel batteries. The picture quality is good enough, and the trigger speed is good enough for me too. If they could get the battery thing worked out, they would have an awesome unit. Like mentioned before, they should be very good "trail" monitoring cams as long as you angle them up or down a trail. I can't decide if I should just take mine back and try another one to see if it might be better or just try the 6 volt battery hack? If I could get this battery deal worked out, I wouldn't buy another cuddeback, and I have 5 cuddebacks.


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Has anyone tried eneloop rechargeable batteries with C adapters in this camera? What about lithium batteries in C adapters?


----------



## black_ice_84 (May 16, 2008)

i might try one this year, but i bought one last w=year ibelive when they first came out, and i junked it, the few pics it took was at day and you couldnt see athing, so mayby they have the bugs worked out and i might give them another try


----------



## Moose24 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welll, I went and bought one of these cameras and before I could get it in the woods, the SD card slot broke such that the card will not stay locked in like it needs to in order to work. Makes me a little worried about the quality for sure.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

C'mon guys there $50.00 what do you expect for that price if I get a few pics of mediocre quality I'll be happy with it.


----------



## wmdbambibuster (Jul 17, 2009)

Just put one of these out going to check it tonight let ya know how it does it still has the c batts in it so ill let ya know.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Moose24 said:


> Welll, I went and bought one of these cameras and before I could get it in the woods, the SD card slot broke such that the card will not stay locked in like it needs to in order to work. Makes me a little worried about the quality for sure.



That sucks. I guess with anything, you get some bad and some good. I have talked to their CS once and they seem to be pretty good. Not to mention, Wal-Mart will take anything back. I still have all of my packages and receipts just in case. I say take it back and try another one. It has to be better than the first one. Good Luck.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

Chris/OH said:


> Posting so I can find later. Great idea!!!! Thanks


+1! its almost a garontee ill be gettin walmart gift cards for Christmas!


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

*Thanks.*

Hey Powerstroker, thanks for the info. Fixed one tonight and it powered up without any problems. Now just need to mod my other one and I'll be good to go. Also do you have any idea if you can do this to last years model? I don't have one but a friend does and I figured I would mod it for him if it will work. Thanks again


----------



## chevy01234 (Jun 7, 2006)

6 days mine took 910 pictures with C batteries, I replaced them but the low battery indicator was not on yet so it should have lasted a little while longer but I moved it to a trail and I'm not checking it for about a week. Didn't want to chance it going dead.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Moose24 said:


> Welll, I went and bought one of these cameras and before I could get it in the woods, the SD card slot broke such that the card will not stay locked in like it needs to in order to work. Makes me a little worried about the quality for sure.





Powerstroker said:


> That sucks. I guess with anything, you get some bad and some good. I have talked to their CS once and they seem to be pretty good. Not to mention, Wal-Mart will take anything back. I still have all of my packages and receipts just in case. I say take it back and try another one. It has to be better than the first one. Good Luck.


Same thing happened to a friend of mine and he said he took it back to Wally World and the second one is working great after a couple weeks and running strong on the 6V with lots of pics of great bucks and does. So be sure and check the SD card slot before you mod it first! The daytime picture quality shocked me for $50.


----------



## Moose24 (Oct 27, 2008)

> Same thing happened to a friend of mine and he said he took it back to Wally World and the second one is working great after a couple weeks and running strong on the 6V with lots of pics of great bucks and does. So be sure and check the SD card slot before you mod it first! The daytime picture quality shocked me for $50.


I'm almost emarrassed to say but I returned it today and got a toaster oven. :embara: Our toaster oven died yesterday. However, I'll pick up another camera before I head back to the woods.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Moose24 said:


> I'm almost emarrassed to say but I returned it today and got a toaster oven. :embara: Our toaster oven died yesterday. However, I'll pick up another camera before I head back to the woods.


Not a bad swap. You have to have your toast before you go hunting if you are like me!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

brownback said:


> Hey Powerstroker, thanks for the info. Fixed one tonight and it powered up without any problems. Now just need to mod my other one and I'll be good to go. Also do you have any idea if you can do this to last years model? I don't have one but a friend does and I figured I would mod it for him if it will work. Thanks again


I'm not sure about last year's models. I can only assume that they would be pretty close. PM me, I will give you my #. Give me a call, open it up, and we'll see if we can figure it out.:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

are these $50 cameras still available? And can they be ordered online from Walmarts? 

I need a cheapy or two that I won't kill myself if they get stole.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Slippy Field said:


> are these $50 cameras still available? And can they be ordered online from Walmarts?
> 
> I need a cheapy or two that I won't kill myself if they get stole.


Slippy, I don't believe they have them online. Have you checked the local Wally World? 

If they don't have them, send me some $$ and some of that slick camo you sell, and we can work something out.:darkbeer:

J/K, lemme know if you can't find any. We have an abundance of them here in NE Texas.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm looking to pick a few up as well but the wally's around my parts don't seem to carry them either. You would think most wally's would sell the same general stuff. I like the battery modification. Mine get expensive buying new batteries all the time.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool i just bought one of those the other day at wally world and put it out saturday I hope mine takes pictures that good


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

The last 4 Wally's I've been in only 1 carries these cameras. I tested a couple pics. The one about 1 ft from the camera didn't look so good but at 10 ft it turned out pretty good. Put in the woods 2 days ago so we'll see this weekend.


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

Posing to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Great post


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if I can use my car battery charger to charge one of those 6V moultrie batteries ? It has a switch to set it for either 6V or 12V so I ASSUME it would work but I dont want to blow something up. (at least not by accident)

I ordered the the 4mp version of the camera from BP. On sale for$79 plus I had a $20 off coupon so i figured Id give it a try.


----------



## KyBowhunter1 (Aug 22, 2009)

if any of you need 1 or 2 theres a walmart by me that has several, send me a message im sure we can work something out,, im in northern kentucky:wink:
mines working great so far:tongue: shhhhhh dont jinx it....lolbut for 50 bucks ya cant beat it (IMO)


----------



## Special_K (Aug 28, 2008)

Man not bad at all. How hard was the wiring of the 6v? Shot me a PM how you did it.


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

I had 2 of these cams and it worked on nighttime pics about 20% of the time...anone else have this problem? If so, what did you do to fix it? I took mine back...both of them. Not trying to bash, but everyone seems to like them and all I got was 20% success in the night pics.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Carnivore1 said:


> Does anyone know if I can use my car battery charger to charge one of those 6V moultrie batteries ? It has a switch to set it for either 6V or 12V so I ASSUME it would work but I dont want to blow something up. (at least not by accident)
> 
> I ordered the the 4mp version of the camera from BP. On sale for$79 plus I had a $20 off coupon so i figured Id give it a try.


Its the right volts but to many amps I think. I use a transformer fro a calculater or something. I always save the ones from cordless phones, puters and what not. Some are 9,6, 12 or other odd voltages.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

*ttt*

One more week on the battery and another 380 pictures. That's about 650 so far with no signs of slowing down.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Great thread,Thanks!
about time to gits me one of them fancy cameras


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

I just bought one of these as well. Just checked it for the first time today. It took 72 pictures in 3 days. Batteries are still good. Even small critters like crows triggered it. The flash worked on all night photos. And it even seems to have a better than average trigger speed for a digital camera. It's not fancy and doesn't haver a laser aiming system on it. But you don't really need that. My more expensive digital camera probably takes a higher resolution photo but these are good clear photos. Besides, I'm not doing studio art work here. I'm using these things to scout. Yeah, it would be great if it ran on rechargable 6 volt batteries but if it will hang in for a couple of weeks per each set of C batteries then that's no big deal at all. For 50 bucks I'm well pleased with it so far. Hell, I may go get another one before they all disappear from my local wal-mart.


----------



## Oregonbwhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

More pics first daylight

























Jon


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Todd1700 said:


> I just bought one of these as well. Just checked it for the first time today. It took 72 pictures in 3 days. Batteries are still good. Even small critters like crows triggered it. The flash worked on all night photos. And it even seems to have a better than average trigger speed for a digital camera. It's not fancy and doesn't haver a laser aiming system on it. But you don't really need that. My more expensive digital camera probably takes a higher resolution photo but these are good clear photos. Besides, I'm not doing studio art work here. I'm using these things to scout. Yeah, it would be great if it ran on rechargable 6 volt batteries but if it will hang in for a couple of weeks per each set of C batteries then that's no big deal at all. For 50 bucks I'm well pleased with it so far. Hell, I may go get another one before they all disappear from my local wal-mart.


I think they will run on 6volt batteries, check the 1st page of this thread I believe.


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Great Info! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

*wgi 1.3*

great post, tagging for later use


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

TTT great post!

Jon


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

*ttt*

Anybody else having luck with the 6 volt setups yet? Let's see some pics and reviews.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

I had the 6v 7amp batteries, and returned them for the 12a because the guy at battery mart told me I'd have a longer run time. I've got pics of the one I did up today, but not available yet. It's a pretty simple mod, the only thing I would suggest is opening up the cameras in the store, or parking lot before you go home with them. I found one (after the mod....oops) was bad. I buttoned her back up and took her back. I insisted on testing the camera I had in hand before I left and it worked. I put both cams up today. I have one out on c batteries and the other is on a 6v 12amp. Trigger speed appeared good as I wasn't even able to close the lid before it took a picture of my hand. I won't have pics off the camera before our season starts unless it rains. I've got the cams in some sensitive areas. One is IN a bedding area, the other is on a field edge, but you have to walk between not one, but two bedding areas to get to it.


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

*first pic*









This was the first picture with this camera. Had to buy a 2nd one. Can you PM me the instructions for the switch to rechargeable battery. Thanks
You can see my stand in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

bowmanhunter said:


> I've been to every wal-mart around and they dont have any:sad:


Our local wal-mart had a doz on the self the other night (9-9-09)....guy said he had only sold 2 since they had them.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been looking into these cameras....:wink:


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dropride (Oct 28, 2008)

I also picked one up about 2 weeks ago and was fairly impressed with the pics for a $50 camera.


----------



## Okie918 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bought one the other day. Puttin it out today.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*anyone need one?*

If anyone needs one of these, the walmart I *rarely* shop at has plenty of these. I just bought one and going to make sure everything works before I buy the bigger battery and hook that up like the thread starter did.
You pay me back total cost and for shipping, and I'll find the box and pack it tight so nothing happens on my part. I know some people are having a tough time finding these. 
I'm excited to try this thing out:tongue:

Awesome thread!!


----------



## goodnottygy (Jan 29, 2009)

goodnottygy said:


> I had 2 of these cams and it worked on nighttime pics about 20% of the time...anone else have this problem? If so, what did you do to fix it? I took mine back...both of them. Not trying to bash, but everyone seems to like them and all I got was 20% success in the night pics.


 Just to let you know, I think the batteries were junk is why it only took a few night pictures and then failed from then on out....but my sons camera did the same thing when they batteries got weak.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Just Got Back 143 pictures great camera what I wanna know is Oct 1st is opening day are these spots gonna be gone by then?



























Happy Hunting 

Jon


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

something spooked her lol










Happy Hunting 

Jon


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

jjcard41 said:


> If anyone needs one of these, the walmart I *rarely* shop at has plenty of these. I just bought one and going to make sure everything works before I buy the bigger battery and hook that up like the thread starter did.
> You pay me back total cost and for shipping, and I'll find the box and pack it tight so nothing happens on my part. I know some people are having a tough time finding these.
> I'm excited to try this thing out:tongue:
> 
> Awesome thread!!


THANKS. I appreciate the offer as I have checked 2 ND stores and they have none. Isnt on the webstore either. I think I will order them from Sportsmans Guide or whatever it is. Shipping is 13 for 2 so it would be tough to beat that. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

Is this the cam here? Anyway to know if its an 09 model?
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/timberview-13-mp-digital-game-scouting-camera.aspx?a=503618

Thanks


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

umm yes thats it

i dunno how to tell yr model

but thats the one these cameras are great very simple to use 

ive had the same 4 C batteries in my 3 i have out and im well over 400 on each of them on that single baterie use 

great pics 

Happy Hunnting

Jon


----------



## reed2 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great pics. I bought a wild game innovations camera, but it was the infared model. Gread daytime pics, but the infared flash does not work so I will have to take it back because the only thing that I see at night is eyes.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

*ttt*

bumpity bump


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

reed2 said:


> Great pics. I bought a wild game innovations camera, but it was the infared model. Gread daytime pics, but the infared flash does not work so I will have to take it back because the only thing that I see at night is eyes.


Are you sure it had infrared flash? Some game cams, including this one, have an infrared sensor that detects if something is in view, but don't use infrared as night vision for pictures.

Ray


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Powerstroker said:


> ttt




ttt


I may have missed it but what type of adapters are you putting on the extension chord that is connecting to the battery? could you show a pic of that please?

thanks


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

aligator clips. I got some in a pack of 4 at Ace and they have a screw on top. All you do is un screw it a bit, take the exposed wire and bend it around, tighten the screw and you are good to go (after of course the connection is insulated)


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Great posts and gotta book mark this one. Getting one of these cams after my sons birthday-gotta have the priorities in line....


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Powerstroker said:


> NOTE:
> 
> I am not sure about the 6.0MP, but all of the other cams run off 4-1.5 volt C batteries, which equals 6.0 operating volts.



My I-40 uses 6 D cells. That = 9 volts !!


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

I was referring only to the WGI cameras


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

*WGI 1.3 stand (home built)*

Just finished building 2 of these today. Have the built in battery holder & adj. camera holder.


----------



## emtrchr (Apr 17, 2007)

*a few more pics*









quick disconnect at camera.


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

emtrchr said:


> quick disconnect at camera.


now thats awesome!!!!


----------



## nubsy (Jan 30, 2008)

What is the best way to make sure trigger speed is working correctly?


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

I got one today, ready to try it out.

Chad


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I took an ooold camera I have and a lawnmower battery that won't even start a mower. It's been out for over a month now and batt is still on 99%.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

*ttt*



emtrchr said:


> quick disconnect at camera.


That's nice.

One of mine is running off an old 6 volt Power Wheel battery that my daughter outgrew. It's only 4ah, but works fine. Just use the charger that comes with it, and all you have to do is buy a matching plug at a hardware store or Radio shack for the camera wires. It makes a solid connection and a good quick disconnect.

Anybody else got em' wired up and working yet?


----------



## ammo270 (Oct 17, 2007)

great thread, anybody try the stealth cam 6 volt setup, sells on ebay pretty cheap.


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

ammo270 said:


> great thread, anybody try the stealth cam 6 volt setup, sells on ebay pretty cheap.


I rigged one up with the walmart cam. You have to be very careful though in finding the positive wire (in the Stealth battery pack) for the hook up because there are wires inside the top casing of the battery pack that deals with the charging unit. I modded the cam to where it only has about 10 inches of cable coming out of the cam with alligator clips. I then added clips to the stealth battery pack cable so I could have the option of hooking to the stealth or a regular 6 volt battery. Like I said be careful with finding the stealth positive or you could blow the cam. Get a voltage tester to find


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

I got one and I'm gonna ut out tomorrow. Gonna try just the C batteries first. Then I may try the upgrade.


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

bought one yesterday after reading this thread....I had seen them, but thought the old "for $50 they must be a P.O.S". 

I got it home, programmed, made sure it was taking photos and put it out. I'm going to see how long it works on the "c"s before I do the upgrade.

thanks for the info.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Wired up 2 more tonight for a couple of buddies. Both are working perfect so far. I put them on some 12ah batteries, and I am anxious to see how long they will last between charges. Looks like I may be waiting a looooong time though.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

quick question i have a wildview camera that is crap and iam taking back i also have the 12 v power supply that goes with it...my question is this with the power accessory kit work with the WGI camera as well becasue the wildview took 4 c batteries for regular power just like the WGI any answers??


----------



## wanderersmc (Jul 30, 2005)

I've got the same cam sd card won't stay in but for $50 a piece of gorilla tape fixed that problem so far I'm still happy


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

*Pics from a $50 cam*

Here are a couple of pictures taken by one of my WGI 1.3 cameras.
The deer about a min before I shot her.









Deer dog Ozzie starting his first ever tracking job.









...and after a 40 yd track.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

If your already using a rechargeable battery why not go ahead and hook up a solar charger? Then the battery shouldn't every run down. 

If this has been already mentioned, sorry I didn't read through 4 pages of responses.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Great thread!!! These are what make AT great!!


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

first one i picked up was junk! i took it back. after another 3 weeks of seeing them at the store and hearing how evryone else was getting good results i tried again. it works very good and i now have one in the woods. will post pics when i get some.


----------



## bowtech jsat 50 (Aug 24, 2007)

great post


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

emtrchr said:


> quick disconnect at camera.



you have a parts list for that? if you dont mind. that stand is awesome and would be great as i had a hard time finding a tree for my camera and actually had to "settle" for a less desirable location.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

jameser9 said:


> quick question i have a wildview camera that is crap and iam taking back i also have the 12 v power supply that goes with it...my question is this with the power accessory kit work with the WGI camera as well becasue the wildview took 4 c batteries for regular power just like the WGI any answers??


No it will not work. 12v is too much for the WGI cameras. I believe that the Wildview cameras converted the 12v to 6 inside the cameras. I think they did that so that the same kit that works with their Stealth cams would work with the Wildview's.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks thats what i needed to know my wildview stuff has been a nightmare and iam going to get rid of it i have seen these at walmart and it look pretty good

what do you charge it up with?


----------



## Phoenix13 (Aug 12, 2004)

Great post, good information


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

jameser9 said:


> thanks thats what i needed to know my wildview stuff has been a nightmare and iam going to get rid of it i have seen these at walmart and it look pretty good
> 
> what do you charge it up with?


I bought the batteries and charger at my local feed store. Wal Marts around here have some rechargeable. 6 volt and chargers too.

The best option is to find them online. The higher AH the battery, the longer it will last.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

at walmart i saw the charger and 6v 4.6ah for 9.47 a piece

how long are you getting out of your battery? and waht ah are you using


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

*Here are a few of my first pics with it.*

Times are bad for hunting....but at least I'm getting some pics!


----------



## RodsNBows (May 26, 2009)

I just tried downloading pictures from the camera I just bought but am having problems. I loaded the driver per instructions , connected the camera in proper sequence and it worked the first time( bad picture), now I have 8 more shots but no additional views.... Suggestions?
Didn't have time to call customer service but will do so tonight.


----------



## ohhfursure (Sep 23, 2009)

I got the WGI camera from Walmart also, the 50$ special, and have had nothing but good luck with it. I got almost 2000 pics on a set of 4 c batteries. After reading all of the posts I cant beleive how long mine lasted.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

i bought 2 yesterday and wired up one today according to powerstroker...i plan on putting out this afternoon

how long is anyone getting on the modications with 6v battery?


----------



## ohhfursure (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres a few pics from the othernight.


----------



## ShOrT StIcK (Apr 28, 2006)

*These are pics from a Honey Hole*

We just need the bigger bucks to show ! Check out this set up on a big community scrape


----------



## ohhfursure (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres one from the other night also...


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have one and it works ok but mine dont work that good


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

how is the ir4 working for you stroker as that is the one i am most interested in i am going to pick some of these up and wire them up to put on our ground with 100k acres that makes it easier to buy more cameras to put up


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

for those that have wired up...what battery are you using?

and whats your count(days and photos) up to?


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm kind of wondering the same thing as far as battery life goes .......I did the mod and the camera is working great I did the mod on Monday of this week. I bought a 6 volt 10ah SLA from Batteries Plus and then a 6 volt 5 ah realtree battery and charger from Wallyworld. I'm going to leave the camera and keep it going till the battery dies I'll let you now what I find out.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

After reading the threads on this camera for 2 weeks, I went and purchased one today. So far I think my chances of getting a pic of wildgame animals would be better by taking a disposable camera to the woods and hope for a hickory nut to fall on the shutter button as an animal passes by.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

Just bought one today. Hope to get the battery mod soon.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Just bought the IR4 and just got done with the battery mod. I also have 2 of the 2008 WGI camera's and just did the battery mod to one of them today because the camera wouldn't turn back on when i checked it:BangHead:. (I accidentally turned it off.) The old camera's need alot of juice to turn back on so i hope this helps.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

the mod works great. More pics from the one with the mod, than without. Frog gigger, it's not a bad cam for $50. I got some pretty decent pics off of mine.

I did the mod on one came before checking it, and it didn't work out of the package...took it back, cut wires hole and all, and they never even checked it....:mg:


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

great thread! gonna have to try that


----------



## DXT SHOOTER (Sep 9, 2009)

Great thread. I talked to a buddy of mine last night and he showed me a couple pics from one of these cameras. He had the photo'soney on his cell phone. He said he always places something in front of the camera (he us.es Acorn Rage) to get the deer to stop a short time. The best part is he has figured out a way to download the photo's from the camera to his phone. I'm electronic's illiterate but I'll try to remember what he said he did. He said he got an adaptor that held the card in his phone. The adapter fit in the memory card slot of the camera. He could remove the card from the camera, install it in his phone, download the pics and view them right there. When he's done downloading, he just puts the card back in the camera. Not sure if I got it right, but it sounds like some of you guys could figure this out. I liked the idea of being able to view the photo's there. I'll check with him and get the facts. If anyones interested, I'll post it. 
I was going to hit wally world today and buy a couple of these, but my wife bought me a new truck today:mg: so I figure I better not push my luck spending more money right now.:embara:


----------



## ShOrT StIcK (Apr 28, 2006)

*Dude I will give ya $25 shipped*



frog gigger said:


> After reading the threads on this camera for 2 weeks, I went and purchased one today. So far I think my chances of getting a pic of wildgame animals would be better by taking a disposable camera to the woods and hope for a hickory nut to fall on the shutter button as an animal passes by.


If you Dont like It I will buy it


----------



## ShOrT StIcK (Apr 28, 2006)

*My son and I just did the mod*

It works sweet !! Let ya all know how long the battery last Thanks SS


----------



## Hoosierbird1 (Nov 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

ShOrT StIcK said:


> If you Dont like It I will buy it


Thanks for the offer, but you know walmart. Full refund, no questions. I guess after having cameras that take great pics, 3 month battery life at an average of 75 pics per 24hour period, and quick trigger speed, I am spoiled no matter the cost.


----------



## Trophymaster (Jul 2, 2009)

I put mine out yesterday after trying it out in the backyard. Seems to take good pictures but I'll let you know next week.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

BEsides online where are you guys finding the higher AH SLA batteries?????


----------



## dhacker (Dec 6, 2005)

Batteries Plus


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Im in Georgia tonight and they have a bunch of them. I picked another one up.

The bottom was opened and it said inspected for quality and had a weather stripping installed over the cut. I just tested it and got a 2 second flash with good pics.

The mod is super easy. You can get all the wiring parts at Pep Boys and get a Drenaline Battery at Academy for 9 bucks with the rectangular tabs that will allow a weatherproof connection. I spliced in another connection for the 6v solar charger. 

The way these cameras eat batteries, I hope to get at least 2 months before a recharge. If it lasts that long, it will pay for the mods.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Can anyone post pics to show the camera stock, then show where to snip the wires. The pics that are posted on the first page really aren't all the clear as far as what to do. 

It appears as though you have the wires going to the flash from the extension chord.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I've already done the mod and put it back together so I'm not gonna be able to get pics but it's really simple. Open up the case there's 4 phillips screws once thats complete pull the face off very carefully and flip it over and set it on the other side of the case. You will see where the "C" batteries sit in the case and connected to that there is three wires.....2 reds and a black. Follow the black wire and you will see it leads from the battery compartment to a plug on the board *the yellow arrow is point to it on the pic below* take a side cutter and cut this as close to the plug as possible. Next is the two red wires,,,one red wire runs from one side of the battery compartment to the other battery compartment +DO NOT CUT THIS WIRE+ the other red wire runs off the battery compartment to the little plug in on the board *again noted by the yellow arrow in the pic below* this is the one you want to cut off as close to the plug as possible. Next get your extension cord and strip the ends and put the butt connectors on it then hook your red wire to one and your black wire to the other. Next you will have to determine where you want to route the wire and drill your hole to run the wire out of take your time doing this. Once this is done strip the other end of the extension cord wires and put your connectors for the battery on each wire +MAKE SURE YOU MARK YOUR POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE WIRES+ triple check this I painted my positive connection red and my negative connection black you don't want to screw this up. Put a little silicon around the wire coming out of the case to keep junk out once thats set your almost ready. Next find some a small case or something to put your battery in and modify it if needed. Then plug in your battery power the unit up and make sure it works ok and your done. The yellow arrows on the pic below are the wires that need to be cut......that's about as good a pic as your gonna be able to get. Hope this helps


----------



## KYchessie (Aug 23, 2006)

My WM sold every one of these cameras that it had (probably 50 to 75) in 4 days.

Of course, I saw them the day that they put out the display but went back on the 4th to buy one. 

No cheap camera for me this year unless I just accidentally stumble across one somewhere else.


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Jellio said:


> I've already done the mod and put it back together so I'm not gonna be able to get pics but it's really simple. Open up the case there's 4 phillips screws once thats complete pull the face off very carefully and flip it over and set it on the other side of the case. You will see where the "C" batteries sit in the case and connected to that there is three wires.....2 reds and a black. Follow the black wire and you will see it leads from the battery compartment to a plug on the board *the yellow arrow is point to it on the pic below* take a side cutter and cut this as close to the plug as possible. Next is the two red wires,,,one red wire runs from one side of the battery compartment to the other battery compartment +DO NOT CUT THIS WIRE+ the other red wire runs off the battery compartment to the little plug in on the board *again noted by the yellow arrow in the pic below* this is the one you want to cut off as close to the plug as possible. Next get your extension cord and strip the ends and put the butt connectors on it then hook your red wire to one and your black wire to the other. Next you will have to determine where you want to route the wire and drill your hole to run the wire out of take your time doing this. Once this is done strip the other end of the extension cord wires and put your connectors for the battery on each wire +MAKE SURE YOU MARK YOUR POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE WIRES+ triple check this I painted my positive connection red and my negative connection black you don't want to screw this up. Put a little silicon around the wire coming out of the case to keep junk out once thats set your almost ready. Next find some a small case or something to put your battery in and modify it if needed. Then plug in your battery power the unit up and make sure it works ok and your done. The yellow arrows on the pic below are the wires that need to be cut......that's about as good a pic as your gonna be able to get. Hope this helps


Im Confused. I thought you need to cut the wires as far from the board as possible?


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

masonbanta said:


> how is the ir4 working for you stroker as that is the one i am most interested in i am going to pick some of these up and wire them up to put on our ground with 100k acres that makes it easier to buy more cameras to put up


I'm curious about this also. I have read some reviews elsewhere of the 4.0 IR camera and it sounds like the trigger speed is very slow. According to reviews on this thread, the 1.3 flash camera sounds like it has a better trigger speed than the IR camera. Is this true or anyone have experience with the IR camera?


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

yes cut far away from the board, this is simply far from the white connector that connects them to the board... its just to give you some elbow room...i cut the black one right and the red one close(like a dolt, by the way) it just made it tougher to strip and setup but it was still doable if you have any questions pm me and i will give you my phone#


----------



## willeox (Jul 14, 2009)

pritty fast trigger speed for 50 bucks,
cant tell whats in the 2nd pic though


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

I just blew the wad and bought one the other day. I put it out in the woods yesterday and we will see what happens I guess. For 50 clams its a steal if it works. The shelf at wally world was getting picked through. They only had a handfull left. I hope they get more, looks like a good seller regardless of quality. If it turns out good I am getting a few more.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

my Walmart ran out of the 1.3 in just a few days. but was there today and they have the S2's for $50, so I picked one up. Will be doing the 6v mod to it and probably putting a rechargeable solar panel on it. In theory it should never go dead unless it starts taking a whole lot of pics one after another.


----------



## ohhfursure (Sep 23, 2009)

*Battery Mod*

What Brand of battery are you guys using when you do the battery mod? There are a few kinds. I was looking into the Rayovac 6 volt 14 ah from batteries plus.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

im using the 6 volt from walmart $9.46 4.6ah


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

My bad,,,,,,,I meant to say as far away from the board as possible....as far from the white connector as possible.,,,,,,,brain fart.:doh:


----------



## Mossybuck (Jun 13, 2008)

Has anyone had the 6Vs run dead yet? How long and how many pics have you got from the 6Vs so far? I have IR4 I bought from BPS and the batteries went dead in 8days with maybe 25pics. The cam works fine but battery life is awful. Will this modification work on the IR4?


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

if it takes 4 c battteries it should


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

My camera is alternating a black photo(flash not firing) and flashed photo at night. Is this a camera issue or do I need to do the battery mod to get MORE POWER. I love MORE POWER, but just not real "techy".

Thanks.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

More than likely a battery issue......probably the "C" batteries are dead or dying.


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

I figured it was a battery issue....

What is the "average/best" size rechargable for the mod....


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

For the guys getting batteries at BatteriesPlus can you provide a link to the ones I should be trying to obtain. 

Thank you.


----------



## DustyManion (Oct 5, 2009)

*great cam small problems*

I bought one of these the other day at walmart also after the one i had bought the year before(made by moultrie) quit taking pictures at night...

I put it out and was very impressed for the first couple of days 800 pics not to bad. As the pics entered the 1000's however i started having a problem. The camera was taking great pics in the day still but had blacked out or blank pics at night.(like the flash wasnt working). But the batt. icon was not coming on. I went home and did some internet searching for the solution and guess what i found in a 2 day desperate hunt...Nada nothing. Needless to say i got mad. It would flash for maybe 1 or 2 pics and bam black for prolly 20 pics then bam 1 or 2 pics again then repeat the cycle sometimes blacking out(only at night) for hundreds of pics(i had it set on a 30sec delay). I started brain storming and decided before i go scream at Walmart for selling a peice of crap i went and bought some batts. IT WORKED!! ahhhhh so simple. 

Ever since i have been looking for a batt. solution that lasted longer than 6 days. Thank u VERY MUCH for putting the diagram up for the batt. that is a a great fix.

But i would love a Solar Panel on mine.. so i dont have to check it in the off season so if u would someone please post instructions on how to do that.

Again thank u very much for the help. You are a Hero in my eyes....

__google searching purposes__ (taking black pics at night) (WGI 1.3 problems) (trail camera taking black pics at night) (blank pics at night on WGI 1.3)


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Check your local Wal-Marts guys!!

All of our Wally World's were out of the 1.3's and they all told me that they were only getting the 1 shipment. 

I was there today and the shelf was full of S2's and they were $50 too. Good cams for the money.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Just finished doing the IR4 and the S1.3.

I taped the batteries to the back with Tyvek tape. Wire holes are drilled through the bottom. I spliced in the solar charger.

For the IR4 you will need to run a wire between each positive battery terminal for it to work.


----------



## pappy72 (Oct 10, 2008)

Powerstroker said:


> Check your local Wal-Marts guys!!
> 
> All of our Wally World's were out of the 1.3's and they all told me that they were only getting the 1 shipment.
> 
> I was there today and the shelf was full of S2's and they were $50 too. Good cams for the money.


Has anyone else around the country started to see these show up? they seem to be real sparse to come by. I was going to order online, but may wait a bit if others are starting to see what Powerstroker described


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

ohhfursure said:


> Heres one from the other night also...



I quoted this cuz I want to know how much luck you have with those apples? I put a big bag of apples (from the tree, not the store) out on a pile with a game camera(the new 50 clam wally world special). My son got a little baggy of acorns from school and wanted to put them in as well. I said sure buddy, why not? Well, I had a pic of a small buck eating and he cleaned up the acorns and never touched the apples. I know I have deer traffic through there and have witnessed deer feeding around this area. For some reason they just won't touch the apples. I don't mean to hijack the thread, you can PM me if you want.

As for the new camera it seems to work pretty good. I have it in a grassy field pointing south-south west, so I do get some pics of just sun rays and grass moving. The other pics that turned up arn't bad for a low priced camera. I just put in the C batteries so far and want to see how long they last. Then I want to move the camera to a better trial area with fresh batteries to see how it performs. I will post some more pics and have a better update later as I go. I hope it works out then I can pick up a few more of these.


----------



## chadw (Sep 18, 2007)

*Looking for a cam*

No wallmarts around here have them...anyone have a walmart near by that has em? I'll pay shipping as well...lmk..

Chad


----------



## Gen128 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks for the info and pics. I will be getting my first cameras thanks to you.


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

They're in all the WalMarts in North Fla. Actually, when I last looked, there were a bunch of s2.0s instead but they were still $50. I've got 2 s1.3s with great results other than a few black pics thrown in. I get about 300 pics a week and I've never had my battery die using C batteries. Cams been up for over a month and I have changed them out once just to be safe. The battery meter always seems to show low bat (if I'm reading it right), but its never been dead.


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

Has anyone successfully added a solar panel to the mix? How did you do it? I would think just tying in to the same +/- wires going to the battery would make it work, but i would like a second opinion before i possibly fry a camera.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*could someone help me out??????*

*could someone help me out??????*

I just ordered a few of these and want to make security boxes for them before they arrive.

Can anyone measure the 1.3 cam and tell me what the dimmensions are to help me get them built??

Thanks in advance:thumbs_up


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I posted this on the ir4 thread but I though it might be helpful to this thread also:
On my IR4 the plastic battery holders broke when I went to change the batteries. Therefore I just did my modification for a 6 volt battery. I used a wire that I cut off an old toy transformer and 4 alligator clips. I ran the wires through the front battery compartments and clipped one to the battery springy on one side and the other to the back of battery terminal where the original wire connects. I am still able to close the camera with the wires running out of the front. I didnt want to cut any wires or drill any holes in case I need to use that 1 year waranty.

Does anyone else have a problem with the camera keeping the time when you disconnect the battreries? I installed the 3 little batteries in the back but I wonder if they were DOA or if something else is wrong?


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Powerstroker said:


> Anybody else having luck with the 6 volt setups yet? Let's see some pics and reviews.


Here is a review I done on them over on the Chasingame forum.I figure some of ya'll might like to see how I installed my security cables also.You're right about them being good cams for the money.:thumbs_up
http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=11906&p=88508#p88508

http://www.chasingame.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=14545


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have 3 of these cameras and I'm gonna try this mod out on one of them b/c I'm already tired of buying batteries. Bought these wires at WalMart today. They have a red and black wire with alligator clips on both ends of the wires already. I may cut the wire in half and splice it in. That way I'll have wires for 2 cams. The wire was under $2.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

bowmanhunter said:


> *could someone help me out??????*
> 
> I just ordered a few of these and want to make security boxes for them before they arrive.
> 
> ...


could anyone help me


----------



## DustyManion (Oct 5, 2009)

Bowmanhunter. I have seen a picture on the net of a guy making one out of a cooking pan that fit it and running a bar across the front of it, but i looked for it and could not find it. I am sure its still out there just no luck. BUT i did find a place selling custom made boxes check it out! 

w w w . chasingame . com / index.php?id = 116

(I tried to make it a link..im not high enough lever sorry for the inconvience just remove the spaces)


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone besides me noticed quite a few deer looking straight at the camera when their picture is taken? I did a little thinking about it and realized that the red indicator light that flashes when motion is detected is getting the deer's attention and then the flash goes off. Then there's one deer that knows something is not "normal" about that tree over there. The first deer I shot this year I'm sure had experience with the cam where I shot her. She came walking down the trail, stopped, looked straight at the camera, then did a round about semi-circle toward the bait, all the while keeping an eye on the camera. She finally got within 6 ft of the bait pile and appeared scared to get closer. She would glance at the camera, then the corn. Turns out she took her own picture about 30 seconds before I let the arrow fly. I'm now putting a small piece of electricians tape over both of the indicator lights. I figure there is no sense in making a wary deer even more on alert when near my stands.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

DustyManion said:


> Bowmanhunter. I have seen a picture on the net of a guy making one out of a cooking pan that fit it and running a bar across the front of it, but i looked for it and could not find it. I am sure its still out there just no luck. BUT i did find a place selling custom made boxes check it out!
> 
> w w w . chasingame . com / index.php?id = 116
> 
> (I tried to make it a link..im not high enough lever sorry for the inconvience just remove the spaces)


thanks bud I appreciate it:thumbs_up

I had them plasma cut on the machine today.

I'll post pics of them soon so you guys can see:wink:


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

dpete said:


> Has anyone besides me noticed quite a few deer looking straight at the camera when their picture is taken? I did a little thinking about it and realized that the red indicator light that flashes when motion is detected is getting the deer's attention and then the flash goes off. Then there's one deer that knows something is not "normal" about that tree over there. The first deer I shot this year I'm sure had experience with the cam where I shot her. She came walking down the trail, stopped, looked straight at the camera, then did a round about semi-circle toward the bait, all the while keeping an eye on the camera. She finally got within 6 ft of the bait pile and appeared scared to get closer. She would glance at the camera, then the corn. Turns out she took her own picture about 30 seconds before I let the arrow fly. I'm now putting a small piece of electricians tape over both of the indicator lights. I figure there is no sense in making a wary deer even more on alert when near my stands.


Yeah I have lots of pics of deer that were checking out the red and green led's.I ran one cam from the end of December up until June before I fixed it.There was this one group of does that liked the disco lights because they would bed in front of the cam once in a while just so they could watch the pretty colors.Go figure.I super glued some cardboard in front of the lights and cut away the excess.I can still use the sensor to aim the cam by opening the door.Once it's aimed right just shut it up and no more bright lights.I also pulled the flashes out of a few cams and use those close to stand spots.I really don't think the light is what spooks deer.I think the popping noise the flash makes does.After a while some deer will get use to it but some wont ever come around the cam again if they get spooked by it so that's why I done that.


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm completing this mod on my cam. I took some pics before I complete it to show which wires to cut.


----------



## Jamo319 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm gonna store my battery in this small plastic coffee can. I'll probably paint it and seal it up.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Just make sure those alligator clips don't touch each other while there connected to the battery or you may have forest fire.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

one really cool feature about the camera is the watch batteries that keep the date and time for you


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

what SD cards are you guys using on these to get the best results? I appologize but it's my first go around with these not sure what to buy


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

i picked up a S-2 at Walmart for $50. Did the 6V conversion and used an old 6V feeder battery I already had. I used a 9ft brown extension cord (bout 3' too long), should have go the 6' cord. Anyway, just stored the battery in a tupperware container behind the tree. I camo painted the cord, battery box and camera. Any way, just got the pics back yesterday and got this old boy on it. I know he is 4 1/2 cause we have pics from him for the last 2 years. So far I like the camera real well for the money. Not bad for a $50 camera with $10 worth of mods to it. Believe I'll probably get another.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I went to Wally world and got the SD cards and batteries. 

I got it set up like I wanted, set it here on the desk to try to take pics and when I scroll down to the pics the counter still shows ZERO

what am I doing wrong???


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

bowmanhunter said:


> I went to Wally world and got the SD cards and batteries.
> 
> I got it set up like I wanted, set it here on the desk to try to take pics and when I scroll down to the pics the counter still shows ZERO
> 
> what am I doing wrong???


not sure,

what I would do is power it off. Then power it back up ready to take pics, put it in the location you want. Then go back and check it in a few minutes. Make sure it is set up to take 24hr pics.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

scrapejuice said:


> not sure,
> 
> what I would do is power it off. Then power it back up ready to take pics, put it in the location you want. Then go back and check it in a few minutes. Make sure it is set up to take 24hr pics.


trying that now, thank you. I feel like a dork not knowing how to do this but excuted at the same time.

Sold hundreds of cams but never used one for hunting


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

nope still nothing


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have an sd card in the camera......if you do take it out and try it if not put one in and try it.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Jellio said:


> Do you have an sd card in the camera......if you do take it out and try it if not put one in and try it.


yes, I bought the PYN SD 2gb card at wal mart

I just called WGI and they stated not to use a 2gb card in these as they will tie the camera up.They said go to a 1gb

anyone else had this happen?


----------



## spiralx45 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm getting jealous cause here in central Ohio no one has these cameras... I'm curious if we are just behind in general around here!


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

Just bought two of these this morning, put 2gb cards in. Mine wouldn't take pics when I was sitting there staring at it, but propped it up and stood 10-12 ft. away and worked fine. Or as good as a $50 camera can work.


----------



## vogt_51 (Sep 7, 2005)

I've never used larger than 512mb cards. However, I have had the thing withing inches of me when I tested them and they took pics every time.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

bowmanhunter said:


> yes, I bought the PYN SD 2gb card at wal mart
> 
> I just called WGI and they stated not to use a 2gb card in these as they will tie the camera up.They said go to a 1gb
> 
> anyone else had this happen?


I think the older models that they 1st produced had this problem. Mine works fine with the 2gb card..........so did the camera work with the 2gb card taken out.........I looked for 1GB cards every where and I couldn't find them cause really you don't a 2GB card.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

instructions I sent you a PM.......:thumbs_up


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Jellio said:


> I think the older models that they 1st produced had this problem. Mine works fine with the 2gb card..........so did the camera work with the 2gb card taken out.........I looked for 1GB cards every where and I couldn't find them cause really you don't a 2GB card.


I cant find the 1g cards anywhere either.I went to every place within 20 miles when I got home from hunting tonight.




IowaSwitchback said:


> instructions I sent you a PM.......:thumbs_up


to me???


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

bowmanhunter said:


> to me???


Not unless your user name is Powerstroker...:wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

So...if I wanted to hook a moultrie solar panel or any other 6v solar panel charger up to this camera...basically, all I'd have to do is gator clip it to the battery terminals correct??

That would trickle charge the battery, and the battery would then also have leads to the camera. Is it that simple or am I missing something?


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

GVDocHoliday said:


> So...if I wanted to hook a moultrie solar panel or any other 6v solar panel charger up to this camera...basically, all I'd have to do is gator clip it to the battery terminals correct??
> 
> That would trickle charge the battery, and the battery would then also have leads to the camera. Is it that simple or am I missing something?


I hooked my battery to the camera as shown in the previous posts. I then attached the panel to the posts on the battery. It appears to be working, but it has only been in use for the weekend. I wont know for sure that it is working for a while.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Do you need to delete the on board memory in order for an SD card to work?


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Jhorne, No, no alteration to onboard RAM.

I had c batteries last me 2 weeks and it showed no sign of slowing down. I just took it down to alter it...


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

For those of you having difficulty finding these cameras in your local Wal-Mart, I noticed them in my Sportsman's Guide catalog this weekend for the same price ($50). May want to check that out?


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Well my 6v solar charger and battery only lasted 5 days. I think the batteries need charging out of the box. All three cameras drained them in a few days.


----------



## jmv (Oct 15, 2009)

*6 volt alternative battery source for IR4*



Powerstroker said:


> These 2 wires are the ones that need to be hooked to the power source, and are the only 2 wires that you will have to mess with inside the cam. You can also see them in the picture posted above.


Hi, I can't get any of your pix here or your other posts to open up. Each opens up to reveal only the top 1/4 of the pix and thats it. Other source for your helpful pix?


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Jellio said:


> I think the older models that they 1st produced had this problem. Mine works fine with the 2gb card..........so did the camera work with the 2gb card taken out.........I looked for 1GB cards every where and I couldn't find them cause really you don't a 2GB card.


Had the same problem with my first camera. I found the cards online at Office Depot. Got 4 cards for under $20. Took 3 days to get through the mail. Works great. And I did delete all the on board memory before installing the card. Just remmeber to power off the camera when removing/ replacing the card, otherwise the camera will lock up.


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*awkward*



bowmanhunter said:


> yes, I bought the PYN SD 2gb card at wal mart
> 
> I just called WGI and they stated not to use a 2gb card in these as they will tie the camera up.They said go to a 1gb
> 
> anyone else had this happen?


I have PYN SD 2gb in both of my cameras and they work perfectly. I had over 50 pics in about 4 days on one camera and 20 on the other. Both cameras work great!
I can't upload any pics right now for some reason

SHOOT-N-STAB hit the nail on the head. I always power off my camera before taking out the card.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Well...I converted mine this morning. Was easy...5minutes.

All I had available was a rayovac 6v at the local hardware. I plan on ordering these items here and then she'll be good to go for a month or three:

http://www.amazon.com/UPG-Sealed-Lead-Acid-Battery/dp/B000GK1EGS/ref=pd_sbs_sg_4

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ZAA094-1.html


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

Fyi...i bought the walmart remington 6volt 4.6ah batttery and w/ no charging strait to application I got a couple hundred pics and 4 weeks use... the batt light was blinking and i got some blackouts this weekend so i changed to a fully charged one


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

jameser9 said:


> Fyi...i bought the walmart remington 6volt 4.6ah batttery and w/ no charging strait to application I got a couple hundred pics and 4 weeks use... the batt light was blinking and i got some blackouts this weekend so i changed to a fully charged one


Thats the same battery I used.


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

*What gage wire?*

What gauge wire should be used between the 6V battery and the camera?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

crawdad said:


> What gauge wire should be used between the 6V battery and the camera?
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I got some wire leads from walmart in the automotive dept. that already have alligator clips on them. Theres 2 in the pack for like $1.88.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

i used speaker wire which is available at walmart radio shack

16 gauge will work but about anyting will work as long as its low resistance to carri your voltage for a few feet to the camera

just makes sure its insulated


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

If anyone knows of a Wally world with these on the shelf could you put up the store contact info.? 

Thanks


----------



## GAdroptine (Feb 5, 2009)

Powerstroker said:


> Yep. So far, so good. Are you running yours with rergular C batteries? If so, what kind of battery life are you getting out of it?


Anybody noticing any effects of the camera flash on the deer at night ?


----------



## Gutshot2 (Feb 7, 2005)

Picked up a couple of these cameras for $75 and made the 6v mods without any problem. They actually take better pics than the Moultrie Gamespy cams I have and a faster trigger speed. 
Has anyone noticed that when the batteries are disconnected that the time on the camera stops. I thought I read somewhere on this thread or another about watch batteries that kept the date and time but I don't remember seeing any when I had the camera apart.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

GAdroptine said:


> Anybody noticing any effects of the camera flash on the deer at night ?


I think I have a couple hundred pics now and MOST the deer are stairing right at the camera. The flashing red light gets their attention.....but I seldom get a 2nd pic of the same deer at that time. I think it is scaring them a bit.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

Gutshot2 said:


> Picked up a couple of these cameras for $75 and made the 6v mods without any problem. They actually take better pics than the Moultrie Gamespy cams I have and a faster trigger speed.
> Has anyone noticed that when the batteries are disconnected that the time on the camera stops. I thought I read somewhere on this thread or another about watch batteries that kept the date and time but I don't remember seeing any when I had the camera apart.


its a compartment directly on the back of the camera and the batteries come with the camera and u must install them yourself they dont come already in there...you may have an older model?


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

Skeptic said:


> I think I have a couple hundred pics now and MOST the deer are stairing right at the camera. The flashing red light gets their attention.....but I seldom get a 2nd pic of the same deer at that time. I think it is scaring them a bit.


inside the cover place a little dot or take a sharpie and black out then just open the case for testing purposes


----------



## JimmyC (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome post I've been wanting to wire my cameras up I've got the IR4 and the batteries only last about 2 weeks and takes over a 1000 pics but I'd like to make sure it'll last about a month.

I usually reduce the resoloution on my cameras to concerve disk space so the cheaper 1.X mega pixel camera would work perfectly!

Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## mobhuntr (Aug 5, 2009)

*50 dollar wal-mart camera*

hey thats great let me tell you something im going to start buying the cheaper cameras, i spent several hundred dollars 2 years ago for a moultire camera, didnt get to use it really that much. well it started giving me error messages camera wouldnt flash and so on, well i sent it back to moultrie and in about 2 weeks they sent it back to me telling me that it can no longer be reoaired due to this model no longer being manufactured and parts no longer available. thats great customer service. so why spend high dollars on this crap and have this happen.


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

just picked my first cameras up last week one for me and one for my son. these are our first ever cameras. i had mine out one night got 31 different deer and repeated shots of the guy below. not sure if i got lucky or not cuz my walmart didnt have 1.3s they had 2.0 so im hoping it is better lol. and it was still 50 bucks


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, these are really cool! Now I don't have an excuse to not have a camera! I'm going to pick one of these up this week! I'm out at my hunting lease every weekend... I have no problem changing the batteries each time I'm out and I'm not interested in tinkering with it just so I don't have to change out the batteries... Should the factory battery setup last me a week?

Thanks!!!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> Ttt


thank you:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Heres the trouble I am having wiring it to 6V.
*Does it look like I got it right?I can't get it to work..*


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

All the Walmarts in my area are not carring any hunting or fishing items at all!!!! They said that they are getting away from it totally as a company 1 store at a time!!

If you look on line they do not have that $50 camera listed on there on-line store


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Muddy41 said:


> All the Walmarts in my area are not carring any hunting or fishing items at all!!!! They said that they are getting away from it totally as a company 1 store at a time!!
> 
> If you look on line they do not have that $50 camera listed on there on-line store


$60.00 shipped on ebay is only place I can find them


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

bowmanhunter said:


> Heres the trouble I am having wiring it to 6V.
> *Does it look like I got it right?I can't get it to work..*



That doesn't look right to me. Why is there a black wire in with the reds? Should have the two reds coming from the camera going into a red (for reference to help keep it straight which is + and which is -) which hooks to the + of the battery. The two blacks go together into a piece of black (again for reference) that goes to the - on the battery.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

no.1 BigMan said:


> That doesn't look right to me. Why is there a black wire in with the reds? Should have the two reds coming from the camera going into a red (for reference to help keep it straight which is + and which is -) which hooks to the + of the battery. The two blacks go together into a piece of black (again for reference) that goes to the - on the battery.


sorry that's just a black wire running under the reds

I have it wired exactly as you stated with a brand new 6v and no luck


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Both of mine had two reds and two blacks like yours and mine worked good. The second one I didn't have a good connection with one of my gator clamps but after I fixed that all worked well. Maybe unscrew the twist caps and try a test light to make sure you have juice up the wires to the cam would be my only guess??


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

no.1 BigMan said:


> Both of mine had two reds and two blacks like yours and mine worked good. The second one I didn't have a good connection with one of my gator clamps but after I fixed that all worked well. Maybe unscrew the twist caps and try a test light to make sure you have juice up the wires to the cam would be my only guess??


6.4v checked at the battery
6.3v checked at connections

So yes it has juice but won't power on. I'm positive I didn't touch any wires doing it as well.Kinda sucks(lol)


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

This probably won't make a difference, but I would get rid of the screw on caps and try some crimp connectors. Maybe you're not getting enough through the screw ons to power it up for some reason. Probably a long shot but might be worth a try.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

no.1 BigMan said:


> This probably won't make a difference, but I would get rid of the screw on caps and try some crimp connectors. Maybe you're not getting enough through the screw ons to power it up for some reason. Probably a long shot but might be worth a try.


LOL.....great idea! That's what I just got done doing and it works perfectly!

No I feel like a real putz. I knew it was something simple.Thanks again:thumbs_up

Thanks to Jake to for the help when I began this:thumbs_up


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Cool beans!!:thumbs_up


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

Sportsman's Guide has one called the Timberview 1.3MP, is this the right same camera. $49.97.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

TXJIMWA said:


> Sportsman's Guide has one called the Timberview 1.3MP, is this the right same camera. $49.97.


Yes it is


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

bowmanhunter said:


> LOL.....great idea! That's what I just got done doing and it works perfectly!
> 
> No I feel like a real putz. I knew it was something simple.Thanks again:thumbs_up
> 
> Thanks to Jake to for the help when I began this:thumbs_up


i soddered mine and is proably the best option for long time reliable connectivity


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

bowmanhunter said:


> LOL.....great idea! That's what I just got done doing and it works perfectly!
> 
> No I feel like a real putz. I knew it was something simple.Thanks again:thumbs_up
> 
> Thanks to Jake to for the help when I began this:thumbs_up



Yes sir, glad I could help.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I found a guy that has 40 of these cameras new! only problem is I have to buy them ALL!

Anyone interested?It would be $50.00 each shipped to your door in US. Just trying to help out if anyone needs them PM me. Gotta sell all 40 to make it work though.

DJ


----------



## dmbk31 (Nov 14, 2009)

hey i tried this mod but the green light stays on ,and dont go off. Have any ideas. Using wgi 1.3 with rechargeable 6v 5ah. will a solar charger work with this mod?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

dmbk31 said:


> hey i tried this mod but the green light stays on ,and dont go off. Have any ideas. Using wgi 1.3 with rechargeable 6v 5ah. will a solar charger work with this mod?


check your SD card, I still cant get any of mine to work with anything bigger than 1GB


----------



## dmbk31 (Nov 14, 2009)

*mod*

does same thing without sd card and if i put c cells back in without 6v same result


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Need to post this on the DIY section great info


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

bowmanhunter said:


> check your SD card, I still cant get any of mine to work with anything bigger than 1GB


mine works with a 2gb dane elec


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Bass Pro has what I think is the same camera on sale Nov. 26-29th for $39.94:darkbeer:


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone try this on a Wildview 1.3? 

If it runs on C batteries just like the Wildgame Innovations does that mean that it will also use a 6V??? 

How can I find out?


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

don't know how I missed this one.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Ballgame said:


> Anyone try this on a Wildview 1.3?
> 
> If it runs on C batteries just like the Wildgame Innovations does that mean that it will also use a 6V???
> 
> How can I find out?


yes it will. I just got a 1.3 and a 2.0 and am going to convert them both to 6v later tonight.


----------



## BowHunterFett (Nov 21, 2009)

I was wondering a few things, maybe some one can help. I put a 2GB SD card in mine, and put it out, checked it and it said I had to format the card first, lost any pictures that might have been on it, haven't tried it again yet, but was wondering if anyone knew about this. I hope it will work now that I did format it. I also was wondering why my pictures don't say WildGame on the bottom, it is a 1.3, any ideas? 
On a plus note, I really like how easy these are to set up, I had an old Stealth Cam 35mm that I used a few years back and it was a pain to set up, these are great. I plan on upgrading mine to the 1 battery and charger, but not right now, it is a great idea, I was actually thinking about doing something like this, but I am not daring enough, might have ruined it. Any way, any help on these issues would be great!


----------



## BowHunterFett (Nov 21, 2009)

I still can't get mine to work with my ScanDisk SD 2gb card, the green light goes on like it takes a picture, but it doesn't. I put one of the pictures from the camera memory onto the card, and it shows 0 pphotos taken, I don't know whats up with that. Has anyone contacted Wild Game directly about this? I was wondering what they said was the cure for this problem.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

BowHunterFett said:


> I still can't get mine to work with my ScanDisk SD 2gb card, the green light goes on like it takes a picture, but it doesn't. I put one of the pictures from the camera memory onto the card, and it shows 0 pphotos taken, I don't know whats up with that. Has anyone contacted Wild Game directly about this? I was wondering what they said was the cure for this problem.


thats odd i use 2gb dane elec cards that i used for my wildview and now this camera and have been problem free..if its taking pics on the board meemory and storing them and you can move them to the computer it sounds like a card problem however, i dont know about the no wildviw at the bottom...when and where was the camera purchased?


----------



## BowHunterFett (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought it from Sportsmans guide this fall.

I can retrieve the photos from the camera to the computer, but the camera doesn't read the card. I might have to get a different brand card I guess, just didn't realize there was any difference.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Can anyone think of a reason this wouldn't work on any other camera that runs off of the 4 c batteries? Got a Moutrie might just have to try it.


----------



## BowHunterFett (Nov 21, 2009)

I just went to the Wild Game Innovations website and went throught the FAQs, one was, why doesn't my sd car work, reason- it may be locked, ther is a lock on the sd card, on the side, and it should be closest to the connectors. If it were locked, I shouldn't be ablt to put pictures on it from my computer then, right?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

BowHunterFett said:


> I just went to the Wild Game Innovations website and went throught the FAQs, one was, why doesn't my sd car work, reason- it may be locked, ther is a lock on the sd card, on the side, and it should be closest to the connectors. If it were locked, I shouldn't be ablt to put pictures on it from my computer then, right?


that is correct.....BUT it's not that!

Some will take 2g cards, others will NOT. Go buy a 1g card and i'll bet you it works like a champ


----------



## BowHunterFett (Nov 21, 2009)

bowmanhunter said:


> that is correct.....BUT it's not that!
> 
> Some will take 2g cards, others will NOT. Go buy a 1g card and i'll bet you it works like a champ


Your right, checked my card and it was already unlocked, well, I guess I'll have to watch the sale ads for a 1gb. I have to check it every 3-4 days anyway to change the batteries, so no big deal to just use on board memory.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

BowHunterFett said:


> Your right, checked my card and it was already unlocked, well, I guess I'll have to watch the sale ads for a 1gb. I have to check it every 3-4 days anyway to change the batteries, so no big deal to just use on board memory.


this what i got... i have 2 of them and work like champs in fact buy.com is where they come from

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Dane-Elec-2...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518e4af3c5


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone know the "technical" name for the plugs that wildview and moultrie use for their external power ports?


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Ballgame said:


> Anyone know the "technical" name for the plugs that wildview and moultrie use for their external power ports?


They are "barrel type, DC plugs". You have to make sure they are wired correct and the polarity on both plugs match. Its not as easy as just plugging them in.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

rjd said:


> Can anyone think of a reason this wouldn't work on any other camera that runs off of the 4 c batteries? Got a Moutrie might just have to try it.


Just depends on the camera. Some run off 4- 1.5 volt bateries, but run off a 12 volt battery pack because it regulates the voltage inside the camera(Stealth does it with the Wildviews so they can use the same battery pack as the other Stealthcams, therefore I can wire them to a 6v or 12v battery). Shoot me a PM and I bet we can figure it out. I have wired some Wildviews and Stealthcams and they work perfectly. Some Moultrie's run off 9 volts and are a little more difficult, but they can be modded. PM me, I will give you my phone #, and I can talk you through it.


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Powerstroker said:


> They are "barrel type, DC plugs". You have to make sure they are wired correct and the polarity on both plugs match. Its not as easy as just plugging them in.


Any idea on the polarity for these plugs? 

Is the positive on the inside or the outside on the plug?


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Ballgame said:


> Any idea on the polarity for these plugs?
> 
> Is the positive on the inside or the outside on the plug?


Not sure on them ( don't remember). You will most likely have to open the camera and look at it. You will be able to see how the plug is wired in.


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Powerstroker said:


> Not sure on them ( don't remember). You will most likely have to open the camera and look at it. You will be able to see how the plug is wired in.


Ok, I'll check it out. 

I have a call into their Customer Service. 

I think she told me the positive was on the inside and negative on the outside.


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

Ballgame said:


> Ok, I'll check it out.
> 
> I have a call into their Customer Service.
> 
> I think she told me the positive was on the inside and negative on the outside.


They said that yes the positive goes on the inside and negative on the outside.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Ballgame said:


> Ok, I'll check it out.
> 
> I have a call into their Customer Service.
> 
> I think she told me the positive was on the inside and negative on the outside.


I wouldn't trust what they tell you. I would just look for myself. Open it and PM me a pic and I can tell you.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Ballgame, where are you from in TX.??


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

H-Town


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll make sure to open it up before I do anything.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I called jake when I first did mine.

He walked me right through it

Great guy:thumbs_up


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Needing to find at a later date.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Anybody that is running a good 6v (14ah or higher) have any battery life results yet?


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

Found a few cam's on Ebay...If anyone is still looking


----------



## Ballgame (Jan 23, 2007)

I just wired a wildview 1.0 and a wildview II with a barrel plug that I bought from RadioShack. 

Wildview sells the external battery kit for $50 or more. 

I was able to buy 2 barrel plugs for $4 and 25 foot of wire for $12. 

I also have 3 Moultrie d-40s I want to wire using their external input Jack. 

Does anyone know what kind of plug they use????


----------



## ammo270 (Oct 17, 2007)

*wildgame 1.3*

I did the mod 2 months ago and it worked great,however now when I disconnected the camera from my computer the camera will not shut off.I did as the book states and disconnected the usb from the camera first, still won't shut off, just says usb,the manufacter date on it is 05 1 8 and i wonder if this is one of the earlier modules,any help,thanks


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

For those still interested in this camera, I was at Bass Pro Shop in Foxborough, MA last week and picked up 2 of them for $40.00 each. 

Also, following the instructions here regarding the battery mod, it is VERY simple to do. I don't have the camera out yet, so I can't attest to the life of the battery or quality of the camera and pictures.

I used some camo duct tape to camoflauge the camera:


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bass Pro in St. Charles, Mo, has the WI game cams, S1 version, for a special price of $39.94.
Beat that one Wally-World!


----------



## Ray.Klefstad (Oct 7, 2006)

I wish our Walmart carried them. I've been to quite a few in my state and none have it.

I'm only interested in the Wildgame Innovation 1.3 not the Wildview which I have heard are not very good.

Is the Timberview the same thing with a different label? These look a lot like the WGI cameras on the outside.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...-camera-by-wildgame-innovations.aspx?a=503618

Is there any place on-line that sells them for close to the $40? I'm going to check out a few now, but I didn't see any at our Bass Pro Shops - which is the only large outdoors retailer in my area.

We now have Dick's Sporting goods when they bought out Chick's Sporting goods, but they *don't have any* hunting related gear.

I tried Wildgame Innovation's store locater and they said the closest retailer is in Nevada - no thanks!

Ray


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

Ray.Klefstad said:


> I wish our Walmart carried them. I've been to quite a few in my state and none have it.
> 
> I'm only interested in the Wildgame Innovation 1.3 not the Wildview which I have heard are not very good.
> 
> ...



x2 on that Timberview....been wondering that myself after seeing this thread and using SG for purchases.

I saw a WGI IR model at Dicks the other day on sale for $60. I probably should have bought it but wasn't sure I could do the things everyone is talking about that the they do with the 1.3 model.

My walmarts do not have the WGI 1.3 either.


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

Ray.Klefstad said:


> I wish our Walmart carried them. I've been to quite a few in my state and none have it.
> 
> I'm only interested in the Wildgame Innovation 1.3 not the Wildview which I have heard are not very good.
> 
> ...


Ray,

If I'm not mistaken, somewhere in this thread someone stated that yes, the Timberview is the same camera. I also checked Bass Pro online and couldn't find the 1.3 that I got for $40 each. One other thing, the 2GB card does not work in my cams as has been posted by others here on the thread.

Jake


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't locate any for sale and I thinks it's pretty sad that Wildgame Innovations themselves won't let you order direct from them. :sad:


----------



## bmw4422 (Oct 31, 2009)

lc12 said:


> Bass Pro in St. Charles, Mo, has the WI game cams, S1 version, for a special price of $39.94.
> Beat that one Wally-World!


did they have alot in stock? may have to go tomorrow for that price


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

JakeInMa said:


> Ray,
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, somewhere in this thread someone stated that yes, the Timberview is the same camera. I also checked Bass Pro online and couldn't find the 1.3 that I got for $40 each. One other thing, the 2GB card does not work in my cams as has been posted by others here on the thread.
> 
> Jake


i use 2gb dane elec cards in my s1.3 and they work great


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*Timberview*



Ray.Klefstad said:


> I wish our Walmart carried them. I've been to quite a few in my state and none have it.
> 
> I'm only interested in the Wildgame Innovation 1.3 not the Wildview which I have heard are not very good.
> 
> ...


The model # of the Timberview is wgz1.3 by Wildgame Innovations ( BA Products Grand Prarie ,Texas) I got one from SG, works fine.


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Does walmart still carry these? I cant find the cameras on their website


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

Lyncher68 said:


> Does walmart still carry these? I cant find the cameras on their website


they were never on the website...i think all walmarts are liquidatign their hunting equipemtn... a s1.3 might can be found on internet


----------



## dbn23 (Dec 2, 2009)

What kind of 6v batteries are everyone using? I bought two rayovac lantern batteries for mine for like 6 bucks, because I'm cheap, and I had a few pics the first week with no flash and about 50 with no flash after week two and a dead battery.  and that was with about 200 pics. I hope its just the cheap batteries and not the camera.


----------



## ammo270 (Oct 17, 2007)

*wildgame 1.3*

does anyone know where to get one, can't find them in my area, all sold out in buffalo,ny,any help, thanks


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I bought one of the and did the 6volt thing(very easy) got a battery from bps(15$) the thing has been running for a long time so far on the 6volt and the trigger speed is pretty decent.

Only thing that really stinks with my cam is that the flash seems to be pretty weak, if the deer is very far from the cam you can barely make it out, it's even dark when the deer is close. 

When I was running it on c batteries most pics were dark, the flash didn't even set off in both night time and 24 hr mode. If my flash was a little better I would be looking for a bunch of these.


----------



## acdraindrps (Aug 26, 2008)

Mine works good. Planning on doing the conversion soon.


----------



## acdraindrps (Aug 26, 2008)

I did the conversion to my wildview 1.3 today. I bought a 6v 12ah sla battery, and actually found it cheaper locally than I would have paid online ($20). My camera looks to be a bit different than the OP of this thread. I just got mine recently so I guess they did some changes? The major difference was that I noticed two wires coming from the board for the +, coming from a common plug. Same thing with the ground. Both + (red) were attached to the + terminal for the batteries, and both -(black) were attached to the - terminal for the batteries. One other difference was that I could fully remove the entire electronic section of the camera from the actual plastic casing. 

I may have done a poor job at explaining what I did, but this is a very easy mod. If anyone has questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## acdraindrps (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## acdraindrps (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## acdraindrps (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## woodDB (Feb 15, 2010)

CAUTION: That little black capacitor can carry a potentially lethal charge. If this hasn't been said earlier, make sure to keep your fingers and/or screwdrivers away from the High Voltage capacitor (black or green cylinder marked "PHOTOFLASH 350V". It looks like the contacts are insulated but you need to be extremely careful not to short those contacts. Even with the batteries removed, capacitors hold charges for a long time


From a google search of the PHOTO FLASH 350v Capacitor

" Safety

Despite being powered from a single 1.5-volt alkaline cell, the energy-storage capacitor can hold a potentially lethal charge for days on the unmodified circuit. ALWAYS confirm that it is discharged fully before touching anything. Further note that the many of these flash circuits automatically recharge to be ready for another shot, so triggering them just means that the capacitor will be fully recharged in a couple of seconds. See the additional safety guidelines in previous "Service Clinics." 

Great post btw, I might pick one of those up this weekend.


----------



## $mitty05 (Jul 24, 2008)

just did the 6v battery mod to my ir4 today. super easy to do. the inside of my cam is different than the other ones that are posted. cant wait to see how long the battery will last. the 4 c batteries only lasted about 3 weeks. ill post pics soon.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

How many pics or how long are you guys getting out of your 6volt modifications before you have to change batteries??

I was just curious, as I just did this, but put a 6 volt solar panel charger on mine. I was wondering so, I could get an idea of when the battery should fail, and whether or not the panel is recharging.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

heres an update. The solar panel seems to be keeping the battery up just fine. I have the camera setup in my yard, so I'm getting a lot of photos and am checking the battery charge pretty regularly to see if the solar panel is keeping the battery charged. So far that is good.

However, on evening the photo count was at 53 or so, when I checked it.  Then the next day it was at 2.???? Didn't make sense. so I thought the battery must have dipped too low and caused the camera to go off, then come back on when the battery rebounded somehow. And this would have somehow caused the camera to reset the photo count. So I removed the card to view on my computer to see if all the photos were still on there. The weren't, the camera had somehow deleted all the photos. Except the 2 that it was showing on the counter. Not sure whats going on, but the date and time had to be reset also. But, I'm not sure why it would have cleared my card? I'm going to change the small batteries in the back and see if that helps. More updates to come.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice pictures and thanks for the help.:thumbs_up


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Ttt*

This is a GREAT thread! I recently bought 2 S1.3s for $40 and after less than 2 weeks the batteries were dead. Someone then forwarded me this thread and last night I put it to the test. Worked like a charm. Cost me about $10. (1 Battery, 1 small container). Found an old cord at the house, some sealant, and had a few gator clips. Took about 15mins to put together. Thanks for all the instructions!

How long have your batteries lasted?


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dut2010 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats fn awesome i have 3 Moultrie D40's and they eat batteries like you wouldn't believe. Do you think that this would work for the moultries? I really don't want to pay $80 for the solar panels that would probably end up broken.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

dut2010 said:


> Thats fn awesome i have 3 Moultrie D40's and they eat batteries like you wouldn't believe. Do you think that this would work for the moultries? I really don't want to pay $80 for the solar panels that would probably end up broken.


All of the Moultrie cameras that I have looked at were 9 volts (6) 1.5 volt batteries. I can't find a 9 volt sla battery or charger anywhere, but if you can find some let me know. I believe the cameras will be very easy to wire. May also look in to 9 to 6 volt adapters.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## briggd (Aug 10, 2006)

I just got 2 months from my D40's. Sorry to hear that you got one that eats. I used rayovacs last year and was getting about 1 month. One of my cams seems to be really sensitive. This yr. I am using Energizer Industrials. Maybe that is why I am getting better length in the field. Payed 69$ for the cams so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Powerstroker said:


> ttt


Good job:thumbs_up One question though, do you have any idea where you will be hunting on opening day?


----------



## dut2010 (Jul 26, 2010)

I went all out last week and bought energizer max batts so maybe i'll get some descent life out of them. I'll know more tommorrow.


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck man, I hope it works out for you. I know guys that have used every type of C battery on the market and have always gotten poor results, but who knows?


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

3dn4jc said:


> Good job:thumbs_up One question though, do you have any idea where you will be hunting on opening day?


Ha, I have a pretty good idea. All of the deer in the pics made it through last year. I learned my lesson with feeders last year. Big deer= 1 or 2 night pics and that's it. I saw a LOT of deer right there last year, but never saw the 2 biggest deer on the property from that stand. I'm gonna put up a few feeders, but I will be hunting about 100 yards on the downwind side of them.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Powerstroker said:


> Ha, I have a pretty good idea. All of the deer in the pics made it through last year. I learned my lesson with feeders last year. Big deer= 1 or 2 night pics and that's it. I saw a LOT of deer right there last year, but never saw the 2 biggest deer on the property from that stand. *I'm gonna put up a few feeders, but I will be hunting about 100 yards on the downwind side of them*.


Smart man!


----------



## JustinM (Aug 23, 2007)

Bass Pro has a duel pack of these for 79.95 at the fall hunting classic if any of you guys are interested. I have never used them but just thought I would let you know.


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

How are you guys storing the 6v? Coffee can etc?


----------



## seasidehunter (Feb 22, 2010)

Trail cam thread - this is great info - thanks


----------



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

BMoeller said:


> How are you guys storing the 6v? Coffee can etc?


I picked up a couple of plastic, water tight containers in the household/kitchen goods area at Walmart. I then used camo duct dape and camo'd both the camera and the battery case:


----------



## XxRAGEnHOYTxX (May 16, 2010)

Must get me some of these...


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

I did the external 6v mod on a WGI S2. Great thread and thumbs up to the original poster for his contributions.

Question...If the cam was set up where the original battery power source was left in tact, would it be possible and beneficial to run the cam with the 4 C cell batteries in place along with the external 6v? Would the C cells "drain" the 6v or would they "help" the 6v? Thanks for any input.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Retch said:


> Question...If the cam was set up where the original battery power source was left in tact, would it be possible and beneficial to run the cam with the 4 C cell batteries in place along with the external 6v? Would the C cells "drain" the 6v or would they "help" the 6v? Thanks for any input.


no, your voltage would not be right!

i am running mine off the rechargeable 6v's wal mart sells this year.($9.50) Still going strong on 1 charge!


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Just picked up a few we will see how they do for me. Had a Moultrie D-60 damn thing cost almost 300 and was awful... hope these work at least on the food Plots.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

18javelin said:


> Just picked up a few we will see how they do for me. Had a Moultrie D-60 damn thing cost almost 300 and was awful... hope these work at least on the food Plots.


The sensors on the WGI cams aren't the best.12-15 yards is about about max trigger range.Keep that in mind when you set the cams and you'll be ok.Never tried the D-60 but I've had real good luck with the Moultrie D40's.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

I have been running my S1.3 with the 6 Volt Conversion with a Solar Charger off and on for over a year with no battery change. Currently in my back yard with 600 photos on a new card.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

im not sure how this cam is wired internally but it seems with a 6v you would be on the threshold of frying the cam. im almost positive they wired this cam at the factory to run each pod in series which then comes into the board parallel giving you 3 volts. if im wrong and theyre all in a series then yes it would be 6v but you very well could be over spec and pumping that into the cam. someone needs to examine this closer. i know most homebrews try to not go over 3v. just a heads up, ive never been in one of these.

http://www.zbattery.com/Connecting-Batteries-in-Series-or-Parallel


> Connecting in Series
> When connecting your batteries in Series you are doubling the voltage while maintaining the same capacity rating (amp hours). This might be used in a scooter, Power Wheels kids vehicle, or other applications. Just use a jumper wire between the negative of the first battery and the positive of the second battery. Run your negative wire off of the open connector from the first battery and your positive off of the open connector on your second battery.
> 
> Connecting in Parallel
> When connecting in Parallel you are doubling the capacity (amp hours) of the battery while maintaining the voltage of one of the individual batteries. This would be used in applications such as laptop batteries, some scooters, some ups backups, etc. Use a jumper wire between the positives of both batteries and another jumper wire between the negatives of both batteries. Connect your positive and negative wires to the same battery to run to your application.


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

tagging


----------

